# Combinations that just strike you as wrong



## PattY1 (Nov 3, 2011)

I will start, hoping you understand the intent.

Citrus with Poultry. 
Garlic with Poultry.
Fish Taco's. 
Scrambled Eggs in Rice.
Fried Eggs randomly placed on otherwise Eatable Dishes and Sandwiches.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, all of those are pretty good in my book, especially Fish Tacos, so I guess it's just a matter of different strokes for different folks.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 3, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> Well, all of those are pretty good in my book, especially Fish Tacos, so I guess it's just a matter of different strokes for different folks.



That is why the thread title is *"Combinations that just strike YOU as wrong".*


----------



## jennyema (Nov 3, 2011)

None of those things strike me as wrong at all.   In fact I love them.

Particularly garlic with poultry and fish tacos, which I could eat every day of my life.

____________________________________________

Wrong .... hmmmmm...  I love creative cooking and unique pairings.

Savory cooking (as in a hot dish) with cream cheese, maybe?

Anything whatsoever using Cool Whip.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 3, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> *I will start, hoping you understand the intent.
> *
> Citrus with Poultry.
> Garlic with Poultry.
> ...




Am I clear now???


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> I will start, hoping you understand the intent.
> 
> Citrus with Poultry.
> Garlic with Poultry.
> ...




I agree with you on citrus with poultry and fish tacos.  

Also not a big fan of sweet flavors/sauces with savory dishes.  e.g. brown sugar glaze on ham. fruit sauces with duck, sweet and sour Chinese dishes.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 3, 2011)

Fish Taco's - I agree

Scrambled Eggs in Rice - I like scrambled egg in fried rice (NOT scrambled WITH the rice IN the eggs, scrambled separately THEN added to the fried rice) 

Garlic in mashed potatoes


----------



## pacanis (Nov 3, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> That is why the thread title is *"Combinations that just strike YOU as wrong".*


 
Starting threads like this without trying to step on anybody's toes because they like something that you don't.

A combination that will likely not work.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 3, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I agree with you on citrus with poultry and fish tacos. .


 


I love Moroccan chicken with lemons and olives.  And I'll take you for some kickass fish tacos here some day.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 3, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I agree with you on citrus with poultry and fish tacos.
> 
> Also not a big fan of sweet flavors/sauces with savory dishes. e.g. brown sugar glaze on ham. fruit sauces with duck, sweet and sour Chinese dishes.


 I agree with sweet ham but I love Homemade Sweet and sour chicken and pork since I started making it and it is more a balanced flavor.

Pineapple and ham on pizza


----------



## msmofet (Nov 3, 2011)

I love chicken with lemon pan gravy


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2011)

jennyema said:


> I love Moroccan chicken with lemons and olives.  And I'll take you for some kickass fish tacos here some day.




The citrus in poultry thing goes back soe 30-40 years ago when I had chicken picatta somewhere and the lemon was overwhelming to me.  I never add citrus to chicken as a result.  Not even a couple of slices in the cavity.

I've never tried fish tacos.  It's just my imagination that suggests I wouldn't like it.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 3, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I've never tried fish tacos.  It's just my imagination that suggests I wouldn't like it.



Your imagination is letting you down then, my friend. Fish tacos are pretty darn fantastic!


----------



## Alix (Nov 3, 2011)

Oooo! Its nice to see I'm not alone in some of my dislikes. 

Pineapple on pizza
Sweet with savory is usually not good with me. 
Some fruits with meat baffle me. I do not get the pork/apple thing at all

Pineapple with chicken is bad news for me. Digestively.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 3, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> The citrus in poultry thing goes back soe 30-40 years ago when I had chicken picatta somewhere and the lemon was overwhelming to me. I never add citrus to chicken as a result. Not even a couple of slices in the cavity.
> .


 

Sounds like me and vodka ... 

I'm also a fan of chicken and lime, particularly spicy with some cilantro.


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 3, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> The citrus in poultry thing goes back soe 30-40 years ago when I had chicken picatta somewhere and the lemon was overwhelming to me. I never add citrus to chicken as a result. Not even a couple of slices in the cavity.
> 
> I've never tried fish tacos. It's just my imagination that suggests I wouldn't like it.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I agree. Just the thought of it makes me want to....


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 3, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> Citrus with Poultry.
> Garlic with Poultry.
> Fish Taco's.
> Scrambled Eggs in Rice.
> Fried Eggs randomly placed on otherwise Eatable Dishes and Sandwiches.


I like ALL of these things - _especially_ Fish Tacos - but I guess I might just be wrong. 

Well, here are a few on my list...

-Trout Ice Cream (I think I saw this once on Iron Chef)
-Chicken and waffles
-Neon green (or pink) Jell-o salads


----------



## Alix (Nov 3, 2011)

OMG TROUT ice cream???? 
That's as bad as garlic ice cream or a mushroom latte. (Sorry to the Golden Chefer who created that, it made me feel a bit queasy to think about)


----------



## jennyema (Nov 3, 2011)

Chololate chip pancakes


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 3, 2011)

QUOTE=pacanis;1066865]Starting threads like this without trying to step on anybody's toes because they like something that you don't.

A combination that will likely not work.

[/QUOTE]

MY intent for this thread is "I" thought it would be fun for people to  post their personal dislikes with out getting their feelings hurt and  defend their person preference that someone else dislikes. I guess it  was a bad idea as most are not adult enough to understand that not all  people have the same tastes as they do and let someone else's  preferences get their panties in a wad.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 3, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> QUOTE=pacanis;1066865]I guess it  was a bad idea as most are not adult enough to understand that not all  people have the same tastes as they do and let someone else's  preferences get their panties in a wad.


Patty, I'm plenty adult. And I don't wear panties.

It seems to me there is only one person getting upset here.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2011)

I think it's a great thread.  It's all about personal preferences.  There is no "right" or "wrong".

Let's just chill and enjoy.

I agree with Alix on pineapple on pizza.  With or without ham.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Alix said:


> Oooo! Its nice to see I'm not alone in some of my dislikes.
> 
> Pineapple on pizza
> Sweet with savory is usually not good with me.
> ...




Thank you for replying to this thread as it was intended.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 3, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> Patty, I'm plenty adult. And I don't wear panties.
> 
> It seems to me there is only one person getting upset here.


 
I haven't seen anyone get upset. In spite of all the folks disliking fish tacos, which are wonderful in my book 

Just a play on words, Patty. Don't "get your panties in a wad"


----------



## jennyema (Nov 3, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I've never tried fish tacos. It's just my imagination that suggests I wouldn't like it.


 
We'll lunch at El Pelon and you will have a new love in your life.

http://www.boston.com/lifestyle/food/dishing/2009/07/dorado_tacos_op.html

Boston Travel Guide | Vacation Rentals | Boston Accommodations


----------



## Alix (Nov 3, 2011)

Well we could all be like babetoo...then no one could get their panties in a wad! 

I'm kinda pathetic. I like nearly every food. Its the ones I don't like that I think should never be paired with anything. 

Ricotta (for example) or cottage cheese should not be used in lasagna. Yes, I know that is heresy for some of you...BRING IT!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2011)

jennyema said:


> We'll lunch at El Pelon and you will have a new love in your life...




I got all excited until I realized you were talking about the tacos.


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 3, 2011)

jennyema said:


> We'll lunch at El Pelon and you will have a new love in your life.
> 
> Dishing - Boston food blog
> 
> Boston Travel Guide | Vacation Rentals | Boston Accommodations


 
See that don't even look right, lol. Even the taco is like, "get this fish outta here!".


----------



## msmofet (Nov 3, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> See that don't even look right, lol. Even the taco is like, "get this fish outta here!".


 ROTFLMBO!! Thank you

I love seeing that I am not alone in some of my dislikes.

Alix???????????? I agree with NO cottage cheese in lasagna but no ricotta? What if any cheese do you use in lasagna? I have heard of people putting cream cheese in lasagna and that makes me shiver. LOL

BTW PattY I LOVE this thread!!  Thank you.


----------



## Alix (Nov 3, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Alix???????????? I agree with NO cottage cheese in lasagna but no ricotta? What if any cheese do you use in lasagna? I have heard of people putting cream cheese in lasagna and that makes me shiver. LOL
> 
> BTW PattY I LOVE this thread!!  Thank you.



Ricotta is just cottage cheese with a fancy name IMO. I use mozza and bechamel, sometimes a little provolone makes it in there too.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 3, 2011)

Alix said:


> Ricotta is just cottage cheese with a fancy name IMO. I use mozza and bechamel, sometimes a little provolone makes it in there too.


 HMMMMMMMMMM Ok. I have never had lasagna made with a white sauce. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 3, 2011)

Ohhhh.. how can you not like hawaiian pizza, and I love fish tacos!!

I'm not a fan of chick peas on a salad.  I love hummus, though.


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 3, 2011)

msmofet said:


> ROTFLMBO!! Thank you
> 
> I love seeing that I am not alone in some of my dislikes.
> 
> ...


 

LOL, thanks for responding. Sometimes I think I'm invisible....


----------



## pacanis (Nov 3, 2011)

Alix said:


> Well we could all be like babetoo...then no one could get their panties in a wad!
> ...


 
Now THAT was priceless!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Nov 3, 2011)

Mint and Chocolate
Fish/shellfish and cheese
Oil+Acid+Egg yolk (aka, mayonnaise)

I agree with you on the fish tacos OP.  They either usually have some mayonnaise-based sauce and/or cheese and you can probably gather by post/username that I am not a fan.  I also don't like deep fried fish at all.

But a fried egg on stuff is killer to me.  An egg over medium with a thickened but runny yolk works really really well with a bacon cheeseburger to my taste buds.   It adds a layer of richness and decadence, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.  A good way to make a ho-hum fast food burger into something much better.

OP how do you feel about Avgolemono soup?


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 3, 2011)

Any kind of organ meat combined with anything makes me ill.  My grandfather used to like liver-n-onions.  I think grandma used to put bacon in the pan, also.  Even bacon can't help the liver, in my opinion.


----------



## Claire (Nov 3, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:


> Ohhhh.. how can you not like hawaiian pizza, and I love fish tacos!!
> 
> I'm not a fan of chick peas on a salad.  I love hummus, though.




You can dislike Hawaiian pizza if  you've had it in Hawaii where it wasn't (I'm using past tense, talking 20+ years ago) Canadian bacon, but SPAM.  

I'm Serious.  But really, as far as I'm concerned, I like everything on pizza, but .... No Fruit, No Fish.

I also like fish tacos!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 3, 2011)

Not that I've ever heard of it, but the combo from hell would be a liver, brussels sprouts and sweet potato casserole...

Everything else here sounds pretty good!

LOVE the fish tacos!


----------



## Timothy (Nov 3, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> Andy M. said:
> 
> 
> > The citrus in poultry thing goes back soe 30-40 years ago when I had chicken picatta somewhere and the lemon was overwhelming to me. I never add citrus to chicken as a result. Not even a couple of slices in the cavity.
> ...


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 3, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Now THAT was priceless!



++1!


----------



## Claire (Nov 3, 2011)

I really don't "get" why so many recipes for game and pork and lamb include a sugary, fruit sauce.  I feel that red wine and other ingredients more flatter the strong flavors than sugar does.

I'm not crazy about sweet vegetables being prepared with ... more sugar!  I guess it is the desert-lovers trying to turn the main meal into desert.  I don't think sweet potatoes, beets, and sugar snap peas need .... sugar!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2011)

Timothy said:


> jusnikki said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of a food eaten anywhere on earth that I wouldn't try at least...
> ...


----------



## babetoo (Nov 3, 2011)

i agree. just as people like some combos and others don't is a given. patty dear heart , you are over reacting. love you , though.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 3, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> Your imagination is letting you down then, my friend. Fish tacos are pretty darn fantastic!


 
fish tacos are the bomb. i eat them usually twice a month. a good way to get more seafood into your diet. use thin corn tortillas. crispy fried fish, lettuce, i make a topping out of sour cream and tarter sauce. a squeeze of lime and a little cilantro, oh an just a bit of green taco sauce.


----------



## Claire (Nov 3, 2011)

After having a friend from San Diego visit me in Florida and introduce me to her take on Reuben's fish tacos, then visiting her and going there, we still do make fish tacos using fried fish (fish sticks, fish nuggets, etc), but also buy fish fillets:  slice and sautee with onions and peppers, your favorite seasonings, much as you'd do for fajitas (and yes, makes great fajitas).  A bit healthier, and my husband loves them.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 3, 2011)

babetoo said:


> fish tacos are the bomb. i eat them usually twice a month. a good way to get more seafood into your diet. use thin corn tortillas. crispy fried fish, lettuce, i make a topping out of sour cream and tarter sauce. a squeeze of lime and a little cilantro, oh an just a bit of green taco sauce.


 
Keep talking like that and you will have me changing my dinner plans tonight 
Come to think of it, I haven't made those Mediterranean fish wraps in a while... sautéed snapper with Greek seasoning, chunky cucumber, roasted red peppers, lettuce, feta, wrapped up in a tortilla... mmmm


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 3, 2011)

I know there are exceptions but for me.

Fish and cheese
Pork and fruit
Fish and lemon squeezed on it
Miracle whip and anything
Marshmellows,jello and fruit
proscutto and melon


----------



## pacanis (Nov 3, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> I know there are exceptions but for me.
> 
> Fish and cheese
> Pork and fruit
> ...


----------



## chopper (Nov 3, 2011)

Bad combos:  
mayo and anything in my house
Tuna and casserole
Green bean casserole and holidays


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 3, 2011)

I did once try the combo of watermelon and blue cheese after seeing it on a top chef season. . .in theory, I could understand how it made sense. . .in my mouth, I wondered why I put it in there.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 3, 2011)

4me and chopper's post have everything I like.. lol

When I was a kid, I loved Miracle Whip and iceberg lettuce sandwiches. I know, I'm a strange bird. My mom and I make macaroni salad using half mayo and half MW. She adds tuna to hers though. And I even love tuna-noodle casserole.

Where I come from (I hear that Alan Jackson song), there is a restaurant known for its fish fries. They serve a big piece of fried haddock with a nice wedge of lemon, coleslaw and fries. I can't imagine any kind of seafood (well, shrimp, lobster, scallops, etc) without lemon. I love broiled fish with Old Bay and a squeeze of lemon juice. YUM!

A few years back, I made a ham with pineapple and cherries on Christmas Eve for Mark.

My grandma used to make the "marshmallow salad" all the time for birthdays and other occasions. I even love the green bean casserole with the french-fried onions on top. I guess my family has been a big influence on me

As far as fish tacos... when I make them, I like to use Rotel tomatoes, iceberg lettuce and whatever cheese I have on hand.

I guess it's all in a person's personal preference.

One thing I will never understand is I've seen some people eat potato chips on sandwiches. I've never tried it, so I really don't know. That seems strange.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2011)

Fish tacos sounds wrong to me, but I like them 

I'm really not a fan of pineapple with ham or pizza. A little bit of mint jelly is good with lamb, provided the mint jelly is *not* green.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm not really a person who says "wrong" but sometimes I read a recipe and I think "yuck."


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll have to watch "Bizarre Food" with Andrew Zimmern. I'm sure I could come up with a lot of bad food combos.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 3, 2011)

4meandthem said:
			
		

> I know there are exceptions but for me.
> 
> Fish and cheese
> Pork and fruit
> ...



"And these are a few of my favorite things...."


----------



## buckytom (Nov 3, 2011)

"when the dawg bites, when the bee stings, when i'm feeling sad"...

thanks dawg, now i'll have the sound of music in my head all night. 

i used to shy away from fried fish tacos, but then i had a grilled grouper taco and it was delicious with a little onion, tomato, cilantro, lime, and a splash or three of hot sauce.

about the only combos i dislike are orange and cream, like a creamsicle, and i don't like cranberry with dairy, or drinking juice after brushing my teeth.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 3, 2011)

buckytom said:


> "when tge dawg bites when the bee stings, when i'm feeling sad"...
> 
> thanks dawg, now i'll have the sound of music in my head all night.
> 
> ...


 ROTFMAO

Fish tacos still don't soyund good to me BUT I agree with the bottom stuff


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 3, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> "when tge dawg bites when the bee stings, when i'm feeling sad"...
> 
> thanks dawg, now i'll have the sound of music in my head all night.
> 
> ...



Crest toothpaste and grapefruit juice.  Forgot about that one!  Thanks, BT!


----------



## chopper (Nov 3, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> "when tge dawg bites when the bee stings, when i'm feeling sad"...
> 
> thanks dawg, now i'll have the sound of music in my head all night.
> 
> ...



Mmmmm...dreamsicle!  I love orange and cream!

Sure don't like cucumbers pickled in any way.  They are great just the way they come out of the garden.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Nov 3, 2011)

buckytom said:


> about the only combos i dislike are orange and cream, like a creamsicle



Oh yeah that's a really bad one.  I got sick from an Orange Julius once and that was it for anything orange/cream tasting.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 3, 2011)

chopper said:
			
		

> Mmmmm...dreamsicle!  I love orange and cream!
> 
> Sure don't like cucumbers pickled in any way.  They are great just the way they come out of the garden.



Love 'em both!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 3, 2011)

Man, I hate to keep going back to it, but anyone who hasn't had a PROPER fish taco is doing themselves a great disservice. If you like seafood, in anyway shape or form, I don't understand what the turn off is. Grilled Mahi, Soft Flour Tortilla, shredded cabbage, Baja "Ranch" and some Pico, finish with lime. Good lord so good, and healthy.


If beverages can be included(don't want to upset OP), I can't get into SoCO and lime. I have friends that LOVE it, I think it tastes like cough syrup. Ewww. Also, Jameson and Guinness. Fine as individual drinks, mixed is a no no for me.


----------



## chopper (Nov 3, 2011)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Man, I hate to keep going back to it, but anyone who hasn't had a PROPER fish taco is doing themselves a great disservice. If you like seafood, in anyway shape or form, I don't understand what the turn off is. Grilled Mahi, Soft Flour Tortilla, shredded cabbage, Baja "Ranch" and some Pico, finish with lime. Good lord so good, and healthy.
> 
> If beverages can be included(don't want to upset OP), I can't get into SoCO and lime. I have friends that LOVE it, I think it tastes like cough syrup. Ewww. Also, Jameson and Guinness. Fine as individual drinks, mixed is a no no for me.



Ok, I'll have one. Hold the ranch!  I have never tried a fish taco because I don't like what they put on them. I bet the fish is ok.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 3, 2011)

irish car bombs are deadly, tatt. i got sick on whiskey as a kid, so all whiskey drinks are out for me.
 oddly enough, though, as i don't like coffee either,  i like irish coffees. go figure.

hey, along your ancestry, i'm not a big fan of dark and stormys.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Crest toothpaste and grapefruit juice. Forgot about that one! Thanks, BT!
> 
> Omg, if you sing it, 4me's lyrics fit!


 
Any kind of toothpaste followed by a glass of grapefruit or orange juice--yuck!


----------



## chopper (Nov 3, 2011)

Iced tea and sugar.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Love 'em both!


 Dreamcicles are a "yuck, gross" food for me, but I like a mix of 1/2 buttermilk with either 1/2 lemonade or freshly squeezed orange juice. Go figure.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 3, 2011)

buckytom said:


> irish car bombs are deadly, tatt. i got sick on whiskey as a kid, so all whiskey drinks are out for me.
> oddly enough, though, i as i don't like coffee either,  i like irish coffees. go figure.
> 
> hey, along your ancestry, i'm not a big fan of dark and stormys.



lol, See, D&S's can be deadly too, and make for a hangover of legendary status!!

Only time I drank coffee regularly was living in Holland. Something about the way they do it, just amazing. I do NOT like the combo of coffee and orange zest.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 3, 2011)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Man, I hate to keep going back to it, but anyone who hasn't had a PROPER fish taco is doing themselves a great disservice. If you like seafood, in anyway shape or form, I don't understand what the turn off is. Grilled Mahi, Soft Flour Tortilla, shredded cabbage, Baja "Ranch" and some Pico, finish with lime. Good lord so good, and healthy./QUOTE]
> 
> Yess!  We have them daily when we're in Mexico!  Crispy fried chunks, or bbq'ed bits, or deep fried, battered or not, or a small fillet, grilled, there are so many versions!  A schmear of beans on a soft tortilla with queso fresco, cilantro, and salsa, squeeze of lime, heaven!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 3, 2011)

Cheese on any type of fish or seafood.

Onions on a fast food chicken sandwich or turkey burger.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 3, 2011)

what about grated cheese on linguini alla vongole, sir loin?

that's about the only fish dish that i add cheese.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 3, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> Man, I hate to keep going back to it, but anyone who hasn't had a PROPER fish taco is doing themselves a great disservice. If you like seafood, in anyway shape or form, I don't understand what the turn off is. Grilled Mahi, Soft Flour Tortilla, shredded cabbage, Baja "Ranch" and some Pico, finish with lime. Good lord so good, and healthy.
> 
> 
> If beverages can be included(don't want to upset OP), I can't get into SoCO and lime. I have friends that LOVE it, I think it tastes like cough syrup. Ewww. Also, Jameson and Guinness. Fine as individual drinks, mixed is a no no for me.





I'm obviously with you on fish tacos.  They are a huge favorite of mine.

Irish car bombs/Belfast car bombs are a shot of Jamesons in a pint of Guiness with a bailey's floater.  Now that's a combination I'll pass up.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 3, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Cheese on any type of fish or seafood.
> 
> .





I love me my Lobster Mac and Cheese!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 3, 2011)

Hell, no shame in my game, I love a McDonalds fillet of fish about 4 times a year, and it isn't the same without a slice of american cheese.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 3, 2011)

jenny, i never had one with baileys. but that would be like adding tnt to a nuclear bomb. i'll pass as well.


----------



## Alix (Nov 3, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> I know there are exceptions but for me.
> 
> Fish and cheese
> Pork and fruit
> ...


+1



TATTRAT said:


> I did once try the combo of watermelon and blue cheese after seeing it on a top chef season. . .in theory, I could understand how it made sense. . .in my mouth, I wondered why I put it in there.






buckytom said:


> about the only combos i dislike are orange and cream, like a creamsicle, and i don't like cranberry with dairy, or drinking juice after brushing my teeth.


+1


----------



## babetoo (Nov 3, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Love 'em both!


 
dreamsicle  one of my favorite. very refreshing.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 3, 2011)

babetoo said:
			
		

> dreamsicle  one of my favorite. very refreshing.



I remember, as a bartender, there was a drink with Peach Schnapps,  Amaretto, cream, perhaps some vodka, and orange juice, that was also called a Dreamsicle.  Really good!


----------



## Timothy (Nov 3, 2011)

Milk with seafood
or
Milk products with seafood

Tattrat, what is a "Proper" Fish Taco and what makes it "Proper"?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 3, 2011)

when it's properly in his hand going properly in his mouth???


----------



## Skittle68 (Nov 3, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:
			
		

> 4me and chopper's post have everything I like.. lol
> 
> When I was a kid, I loved Miracle Whip and iceberg lettuce sandwiches. I know, I'm a strange bird. My mom and I make macaroni salad using half mayo and half MW. She adds tuna to hers though. And I even love tuna-noodle casserole.
> 
> ...



I love potato chips on sandwiches- especially sloppy joes. It just adds some crunch!  I've been racking my brain trying to think of some combination of foods that I don't like, and I think I like just about anything edible lol. I like just about everything you all have named other than the toothpaste and juice. Maybe fruit and cheese? I don't get that one.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 3, 2011)

buckytom said:


> when it's properly in his hand going properly in his mouth???


 
And after it's properly eaten and finished!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 4, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Not that I've ever heard of it, but the combo from hell would be a liver, brussels sprouts and sweet potato casserole...
> 
> Everything else here sounds pretty good!
> 
> LOVE the fish tacos!



I like liver, but...


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2011)

chips on sandwiches? yessirree!

a sandwich my mom made for me a lot when i was a kid was a "brooklyn special".

boiled ham, lettuce, and mayo on white bread with a side of kosher dill pickles. but i kicked it up a notch and added doritos. they add spice and a different kind of crunch than the lettuce, so it's both a taste and texture thing.

another fave along the same lines is potato chips and raw red onions on tuna sandwiches.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 4, 2011)

I wear combinations in the winter, in fact a north wind is predicted for Saturday so I have them on now.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 4, 2011)

I am not a fan of booze in my food unless it has been cooked.

When I was in my teens my Mother went through her Julia Child period and everything was soaked in booze a la Betty Ford.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 4, 2011)

I LOVE potato chips on tuna salad sandwiches.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> irish car bombs are deadly, tatt. i got sick on whiskey as a kid, so all whiskey drinks are out for me.
> oddly enough, though, as i don't like coffee either, i like irish coffees. go figure.
> 
> hey, along your ancestry, i'm not a big fan of dark and stormys.


 I  downed an ICB in seconds. LOL Not a fan.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> jenny, i never had one with baileys. but that would be like adding tnt to a nuclear bomb. i'll pass as well.


 
I can do the shot in the beer thing, but the ICB def has Bailey's floated on the top and that makes mewant to puke just typing this.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 4, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> Well, all of those are pretty good in my book, especially Fish Tacos, so I guess it's just a matter of different strokes for different folks.


 
I'm thinking the same thing, Tattrat!


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 4, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I am not a fan of booze in my food unless it has been cooked.
> 
> When I was in my teens my Mother went through her Julia Child period and everything was soaked in booze a la Betty Ford.


 
That's very interesting because Julia never soaked anything in booze. She cooked with wine.  There's a BIG difference.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I like liver, but...



Kittehs LURV liver too!  And fish tacos!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 4, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Tattrat, what is a "Proper" Fish Taco and what makes it "Proper"?



A Baja Style fish taco. The fish should be grilled or lightly fried(not a fish stick, fish nugget or heavily readed0. Cabbage, not lettuce, and shredded super thin. Pico, fresh and cooling. Lime. A warm tortilla, four preferably. The sauce is where the biggest differences come in. . . I have had Fish taco all over, from Baja Cantina(Va Beach) to Wahoos(Honolulu). . .the sauce is what a lot of people over do, imo.

Seriously, I could eat fish tacos 5 days a week.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> when it's properly in his hand going properly in his mouth???



ab. So. Frickin. Lutely!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 4, 2011)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Seriously, I could eat fish tacos 5 days a week.



+++1!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 5, 2011)

I love fish tacos made with walleye. I haven't had any other fish tacos, but I'm sure I'd like them if I like the fish. I wouldn't, for example, care for a fish taco made with smoked eel. But then, I don't care for smoked eel. I'd love to make a lobster taco...but the price of lobster...well, I'd rather eat the lobster dipped in drawn butter.


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 5, 2011)

Eggs and ketchup (catsup) double "ick" to me, as is marshmallows with jello and whipped topping (you will never find it at my holiday table) lol!
Side note:  (because this thread has evolved into the "who loves/hates Fish Tacos" thread). I love 'em!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 5, 2011)

I love to make fried egg sandwiches with American cheese and dunk it in ketchup... lol


----------



## Siegal (Nov 5, 2011)

In Israel pizza with canned tuna as a topping is big. I eat it for my husband but I find it odd and not particularly delicious.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 5, 2011)

Somebunny said:


> Eggs and ketchup (catsup) double "ick" to me, as is marshmallows with jello and whipped topping (you will never find it at my holiday table) lol!
> Side note:  (because this thread has evolved into the "who loves/hates Fish Tacos" thread). I love 'em!



I don't like store-bought catsup with just about anything. I thought it sounded particularly bad with eggs.

Then, I made some catsup. We had a whole bunch of tomatoes and I had already canned a bunch and made tomato preserves. I figured I would make it for my, then husband, who liked it with lots of stuff. OMG. It was so good that I tried it with everything and with eggs it was wonderful.

I'm with you on the marshmallows and Jello. I don't even use Jello. If a recipe calls for gelatin, I make it with gelatin powder. I have used gelatin sheets, when I lived in Denmark.


----------



## niquejim (Nov 5, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> A Baja Style fish taco. The fish should be grilled or lightly fried(not a fish stick, fish nugget or heavily readed0. Cabbage, not lettuce, and shredded super thin. Pico, fresh and cooling. Lime. A warm tortilla, four preferably. The sauce is where the biggest differences come in. . . I have had Fish taco all over, from Baja Cantina(Va Beach) to Wahoos(Honolulu). . .the sauce is what a lot of people over do, imo.
> 
> Seriously, I could eat fish tacos 5 days a week.


 

So my Asian fish taco(which I like better) isn't a proper fish taco...and I prefer soft corn tortillas

I'm trying to think of combos that are bad in every possible way and it is really hard
Take fish and cheese, normally not a good idea but I make a fish reuben that is wonderful
 Of course wine and chocolate comes to mind


----------



## Alix (Nov 6, 2011)

Does anyone actually like the jello with marshmallows and fruit in it? And is there a requirement on the type of jello used?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 6, 2011)

Alix said:


> Does anyone actually like the jello with marshmallows and fruit in it? And is there a requirement on the type of jello used?



When I was a kid, I always wanted it when I could get it. My mother refused to make it. I was usually disappointed, but I wanted it again, next potluck we went to.


----------



## Alix (Nov 6, 2011)

I think it must have to do with what you ate growing up. It was never made in our house, and the first time I saw it I was kinda freaked out. And it just tasted...wrong. The one that had shredded carrots and other stuff in it REALLY weirded me out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 6, 2011)

Alix said:


> I think it must have to do with what you ate growing up. It was never made in our house, and the first time I saw it I was kinda freaked out. And it just tasted...wrong. The one that had shredded carrots and other stuff in it REALLY weirded me out.



Mom used to shred Iceberg lettuce and put it in Lime Jello...ick!   I like mandarin oranges in orange jello.  But that's about it for Jello additives.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 6, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Mom used to shred Iceberg lettuce and put it in Lime Jello...ick!* I like mandarin oranges in orange jello. But that's about it for Jello additives.


I have never heard of that one.  I have had Jello with the shredded carrots, but never lettuce.  That is the first for me.

I make Jello now, mainly for Mark's lunch, and I don't add anything to it.  His favorites are raspberry, black cherry and strawberry... the sugar-free kind.

One food combination I didn't like as a kid was pretzels coated with melted chocolate.  There was a place in the local shopping mall that just made big, soft pretzels.  When I was older, I tried one, then I was hooked.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 6, 2011)

Alix said:


> Does anyone actually like the jello with marshmallows and fruit in it? And is there a requirement on the type of jello used?


 
The only combination I ever ate... more than once  was the one my grandmother used to fix on Thanksgivings, some kind of red jello (cherry or strawberry) with slices of bananas in it. I haven't had it in probably 35-40 years or so. If I saw it again somewhere I might take some, but I don't see me making it.


----------



## JGDean (Nov 6, 2011)

I like jello OK with just fruit. The addition of marshmellow, cottage cheese, etc. grosses me out.  Things I like a lot that grosses DH out: Beets, Buttermilk with fresh ground pepper and crumbled cornbread, Mayo, red onion and tomato sandwiches, fresh avocado cut in half, sprinkled with sea salt, lime juice and filled with fresh pico de gallo scooped out with a spoon.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 6, 2011)

Years ago, after my grandfather's funeral, we had a get together at my parents' house.  An elderly woman brought a dish containing corn, peas, baby shrimp and lemon jello!  It was like she opened up her cupboard and dumped in whatever she had on hand.  We cousins were in the kitchen rolling on the floor, we were laughing so hard!  Gross!

A former colleague used to make, for office potlucks, a combo of pork and beans, cut up hot dogs, and lime jello as a joke.  He even published his "recipe" in the agency newsletter!


----------



## JGDean (Nov 6, 2011)

*Beyond gross*



Dawgluver said:


> Years ago, after my grandfather's funeral, we had a get together at my parents' house. An elderly woman brought a dish containing corn, peas, baby shrimp and lemon jello! It was like she opened up her cupboard and dumped in whatever she had on hand. We cousins were in the kitchen rolling on the floor, we were laughing so hard! Gross!
> 
> A former colleague used to make, for office potlucks, a combo of pork and beans, cut up hot dogs, and lime jello as a joke. He even published his "recipe" in the agency newsletter!


 
At work we used to have a chili cook off once a year. One of the Air Force  "wing nut" LT. made seafood chili that was so nasty the chili offerings on either side of his were avoided due to the smell of his.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 6, 2011)

JGDean said:
			
		

> At work we used to have a chili cook off once a year. One of the Air Force  "wing nut" LT. made seafood chili that was so nasty the chili offerings on either side of his were avoided due to the smell of his.



Lol!  Sounds like my mom's seafood lasagna!  Whatever leftovers (there were a lot) she had would go into the freezer to be reheated for the next unsuspecting victim.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 6, 2011)

JGDean said:


> <...Buttermilk with fresh ground pepper and crumbled cornbread...


 
I've met a lot of folks who like buttermilk that way. I've tried it....not bad, just not good enough to buy buttermilk for. My Cat Dinky gets all butttermilk that enters my home. At 6:30pm each evening, he gets his two tablespoons of buttermilk in a cup saucer. It just fills the indent. I can set the clock by his reminding yells. At 6:35pm, he raises hell if he hesn't had his buttermilk yet!

What a big baby he is!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 6, 2011)

The only way I would use buttermilk is with making fried chicken, biscuits or salad dressing.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 6, 2011)

PattY1, so sorry you are still upset. As you can see, your thread has gone the way every thread on the internet goes. . .some(a lot)on topic responses, some off topic, people voicing their opinions. . .I guess it's just a shame that some peoples opinions are different than yours. When I thanked you, it was honestly to thank you, and say it's just the internet, no need to get bent out of shape. Seriously, it's lunch and dinner, not life and death.  As for your comment to me, don't worry, it doesn't mean that much to me to mean that much to you.

I have never heard of the ways people are using buttermilk, only have used it in dressings and marinades. Is it a regional thing? Buttermilk is also good for tenderizing and mellowing out some game like bear, elk, and venison.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 6, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:


> The only way I would use buttermilk is with making fried chicken, biscuits or salad dressing.


 My mom would drink buttermilk. One thing though she would only drink it out of something that wasn't clear. Drinking it from a clear glass would  leave stretch marks on the glass


----------



## pacanis (Nov 6, 2011)

I gave myself the "I don't know..." when I followed a recipe here that used buttermilk in cupcakes, because I  do NOT like buttermilk on its own. And they were darn good cupcakes!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 6, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> A Baja Style fish taco. The fish should be grilled or lightly fried(not a fish stick, fish nugget or heavily readed0. Cabbage, not lettuce, and shredded super thin. Pico, fresh and cooling. Lime. A warm tortilla, four preferably. The sauce is where the biggest differences come in. . . I have had Fish taco all over, from Baja Cantina(Va Beach) to Wahoos(Honolulu). . .the sauce is what a lot of people over do, imo.
> 
> Seriously, I could eat fish tacos 5 days a week.


 

i would prefer the cabbage but my colon does not. so i have to go with lettuce, not to much, just a bit.


----------



## Skittle68 (Nov 8, 2011)

I LOVE jello with whipped cream!!! With fresh, pitted bing cherries, and pineapple chunks. Mmmmmmm 

Taxlady, how about a catsup recipe?  I LOVE ketchup (or ranch dressing) on just about anything, including eggs, so I would e interested in trying catsup


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 8, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> I LOVE jello with whipped cream!!! With fresh, pitted bing cherries, and pineapple chunks. Mmmmmmm
> 
> Taxlady, how about a catsup recipe?  I LOVE ketchup (*or ranch dressing) on just about anything*, including eggs, so I would e interested in trying catsup


 
I don't love ranch dressing on eggs, but I love to dunk pizza into it.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 8, 2011)

Ranch dip is my sauce of choice for fries, especially grilled wedges with lots of steak seasoning on them, but there is no inkling for me to try ranch on a baked spud. I've had it on pizza and that's pretty good, too.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2011)

jgdean, is that a mollucan in your avatar?

my dad used to drink buttermilk when he was younger. i think it was an irish thing. there's a line in a song that goes, "and the whiskey will flow like buttermilk". i guess they liked to drink a lot of either. hopefully not together. 

getting back to odd combos: i've seen people get grossed out when i've had it, but i love to put mussels marinara on thin crust pizza. there goes that fish and cheese thing again. rare, but possible.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2011)

Shrek thinks a wrong combo is Kipper Snacks and a fork.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Nov 9, 2011)

I already posted about fish and cheese together being a bad combo, but the exception I'll make is with fried calamari served with marinara.  A sprinkle of Parmesan is great for that in my opinion.  Probably because calamari tastes mostly like nothing, and after being deep fried and dipped in marinara the cheese and fish law breaks down at a fundamental level.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Nov 9, 2011)

Doritos in vanilla ice cream. My husband likes it. He said there used to be a Dairy Queen in the town he lived in in Wisconsin that offered it as a blizzard flavor. It's just gross to me.

Also, chocolate and cheddar. I had a friend that loved it. Bleh.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 9, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> ... how about a catsup recipe?  I LOVE ketchup , so I would e interested in trying catsup



ketchup and catsup are the same thing. Originating from China, Ketchup use to known as catsup(pronounced cut soup), and later translated from a Malay word to Ketchup.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 9, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> Doritos in vanilla ice cream. My husband likes it. He said there used to be a Dairy Queen in the town he lived in in Wisconsin that offered it as a blizzard flavor. It's just gross to me.
> 
> Also, chocolate and cheddar. I had a friend that loved it. Bleh.



  Seriously?  And a rousing Bleh here too for those combos.


----------



## chopper (Nov 9, 2011)

I thought of one on the way home from work today:  macadamia nuts and cookies. The nuts just seem to lose the flavor when cooked into cookies. I know lots of people love the white chocolate macadamia nut cookies, but to me, it is just wrong.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek thinks a wrong combo is Kipper Snacks and a fork.


I'm with Shrek why else do we have fingers????
kades


----------



## Timothy (Nov 9, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> I LOVE jello with whipped cream!!! With fresh, pitted bing cherries, and pineapple chunks. Mmmmmmm
> 
> Taxlady, how about a catsup recipe?  I LOVE ketchup (or ranch dressing) on just about anything, including eggs, so I would e interested in trying catsup


Here's one for you! 

Homemade Tomato Ketchup


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2011)

kadesma said:


> I'm with Shrek why else do we have fingers????
> kades



He won't touch them at all...


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2011)

what? 

wait? 

what, are you going all buddhist on us? how can one touch his own fingers?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He won't touch them at all...


Surprise for Shrek bare fingers and limburger cheese
He has to wash all socks for a month. And no holding his nose.

kades


----------



## spork (Nov 9, 2011)

I keep following this thread waiting for someone to diss vinegar-flavored nose snot, and wanting to pounce on it like a snarling cat...

I don't get:  pancake + fried egg + maple syrup.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 9, 2011)

spork said:
			
		

> I keep following this thread waiting for someone to diss vinegar-flavored nose snot, and wanting to pounce on it like a snarling cat...
> 
> I don't get:  pancake + fried egg + maple syrup.



Guess I have never had nor even tried the flavor of nose snot, vinegar flavored or otherwise. Doesn't sound good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 10, 2011)

buckytom said:


> what?
> 
> wait?
> 
> what, are you going all buddhist on us? how can one touch his own fingers?



Kippers, he won't touch kippers...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 10, 2011)

spork said:


> I keep following this thread waiting for someone to diss vinegar-flavored nose snot, and wanting to pounce on it like a snarling cat...
> 
> I don't get:  pancake + fried egg + maple syrup.



I don't get the pancake, egg and syrup, either...But then I'm not crazy about syrup...I prefer powdered sugar on my pancakes and French Toast.  NOT on my eggs.


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't get the syrup/egg/pancake thing either.  Ick!  I rarely eat syrup on my pancakes either, too sweet for me.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 10, 2011)

eggs, yes. snotty and otherwise.

pancakes, yes. with syrup and butter, please.

add a salty, fried meat in there too. bacon, ham, pork roll, etc..

the home fries and toast are the starch that brings it all together.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 10, 2011)

I love the flavor of maple syrup with any kind of sausage.  One of my favorite breakfasts was 2-2-2:  2 pancakes, 2 sausage links or patties, 2 eggs over easy.  I never really noticed the eggs/syrup combo by itself.


----------



## JGDean (Nov 10, 2011)

*Chips Crumbled in a Shake*



buckytom said:


> jgdean, is that a mollucan in your avatar?
> 
> No, he's an Umbrella cockatoo. He likes to eat shrimp dipped in greek yougurt. He also likes the buttermilk and cornbread thing. I have to share or he makes pitiful little noises until I do.
> 
> My sister used to order a chocolate milkeshake, potato chips and french fries. She would crumble the chips into the shake and dip the fries in it. I think she had a sweet salty craving because she also like peanuts in a coke.


----------



## JGDean (Nov 10, 2011)

Does anyone else put peanut butter on pancakes with syrup? My husband does. I don't get it. I think it was just a way his mother got inexpensive protein into 4 kids on a small budget. She also made "UFOs" out of fried bologna topped with a scoop of mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2011)

I put PB&J on dry waffle (no syrup) for a snack.

If you're serving me pancakes on the same plate as eggs and meat you'd better not get any syrup on anything but the pancakes.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 10, 2011)

I can count the number of times I've eaten pancakes on one hand and not need my thumb. I was never a fan of pancakes, waffles or french toast because I'm not a fan of syrup. Or maybe I just don't like sweet for breakfast. I'm OK with syrup as a ham glaze.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 10, 2011)

OK NOT a dislike but when I make my corn and bacon waffles we eat them with syrup hot. When cold we make PB&J sandwiches with them or just eat cold with a touch of honey.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> If you're serving me pancakes on the same plate as eggs and meat you'd better not get any syrup on anything but the pancakes.


 
Wow, Andy, I love a bite of pancake with a little egg yolk on it and some maple syrup on it also. A unique and distinctive flavor that I really like.

The only way I like pancakes is smotherd in syrup. Anything else on the plate is floating in the syrup also. yum city!


----------



## msmofet (Nov 10, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Wow, Andy, I love a bite of pancake with a little egg yolk on it and some maple syrup on it also. A unique and distinctive flavor that I really like.
> 
> The only way I like pancakes is smotherd in syrup. Anything else on the plate is floating in the syrup also. yum city!


 I like sour cream and syrup on pancakes, waffles and french toast. To cut the sweet a bit.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 10, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I like sour cream and syrup on pancakes, waffles and french toast. To cut the sweet a bit.


Thanks msmoffet! I've never tried sour cream on them. I will on my next meal of them. I always have sour cream on hand!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 10, 2011)

Egg whites that aren't set make me gag and with syrup on the plate breakfast is over for me.
kades


----------



## msmofet (Nov 10, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Thanks msmoffet! I've never tried sour cream on them. I will on my next meal of them. I always have sour cream on hand!


 Welcome also I sometimes add to the sour cream and syrup either strawberry or cherries preserves. I got this idea from IHOP's strawberry International (pancakes) years ago which were pancakes topped with strawberries and a dollop of sour cream and I love old fashioned maple syrup.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 10, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Egg whites that aren't set make me gag and with syrup on the plate breakfast is over for me.kades


I'm right there with you on raw egg snot.

Gag city! 

I use very deep breakfast plates, just so I can float everything in syrup, so I guess you won't be eating breakfast with me!


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 10, 2011)

At the time I had to do it it didn't seem wrong. If Mom said to do it! you did.
Now I think it's just gross hubby says it's just wrong!

Canned peas, drained, canned pineapple drained, add a whole lot of miracle whip.
Mix it all together.
Pease and pineapple, served on the side.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 10, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I'm right there with you on raw egg snot.
> 
> Gag city!
> 
> I use very deep breakfast plates, just so I can float everything in syrup, so I guess you won't be eating breakfast with me!


Oh I use plenty of syrup I just don't like eggs floating in it. when I eat a waffle or french toast it swims I'll be over set a plate for me.
kades


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Oh I use plenty of syrup I just don't like eggs floating in it. when I eat a waffle or french toast it swims I'll be over set a plate for me.
> kades




At home, I use separate plates for the sweet and the savory.  Earlier in this thread, I stated I didn't like sweet sauces on savory foods.  this is just an extension of that.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> At home, I use separate plates for the sweet and the savory.  Earlier in this thread, I stated I didn't like sweet sauces on savory foods.  this is just an extension of that.


Nice way to eat savory and sweet. I really hate eggs doing the back stroke on my plate I'll try your way the dishwasher isn't being used much around here. Thanks Andy
kades


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 10, 2011)

Not a big fan of fruits and nuts in my savory dishes.
Cooked carrots should not be paired with anything other than the trash can.
One of my dogs thinks canned food shouldnt be paired with dry dog food.


----------



## Claire (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't eat pancakes/waffles/French toast often.  But now that I don't have to struggle from paycheck to paycheck, I really, really prefer real maple syrup.  I buy a locally made product and find it far less sweet (and more flavorful) than "maple-flavored syrup".  I got this taste from my mom, whose father used to tap maples when she was a child.  We never had it growing up, and as a child I probably wouldn't know the difference.  Now I buy it (and bourbon fudge from Gethsemani) for her & Dad every holiday season and she "hides" it from the rest of the family.  With lots of teenaged grand-kids, and a BIL or two, who would gobble it and not appreciate the difference, she saves it for when she and Dad are alone!  

And yes, I love the syrup with the breakfast sausages, bacon, or ham.  It goes so well with the smoky flavors.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 10, 2011)

love real maple syrup too. but my diet calls for no sugar syrup so i buy log cabin. definitely not the same but have to do it. i don't mind syrup on my egg and almost always have an egg with pancakes, or french toast. only syrup that is disgusting to me in this combo is blueberry. makes a really scary color.


----------



## Skittle68 (Nov 14, 2011)

I love apricot syrup


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 14, 2011)

Alix said:


> Ricotta is just cottage cheese with a fancy name IMO...


Says you!  I love cottage cheese in my lasagna and hate ricotta in anything. 

I like most combinations, but one I can think of that I can't imagine is savory flavored ice cream. 

I love cheese, and I like fish, but I don't care for cheese on any fish dish.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 14, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> I LOVE jello with whipped cream!!! With fresh, pitted bing cherries, and pineapple chunks. Mmmmmmm
> 
> Taxlady, how about a catsup recipe?  I LOVE ketchup (or ranch dressing) on just about anything, including eggs, so I would e interested in trying catsup



http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f83/tasty-tomato-catsup-70303.html#post970628


----------



## taxlady (Nov 14, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I can count the number of times I've eaten pancakes on one hand and not need my thumb. I was never a fan of pancakes, waffles or french toast because I'm not a fan of syrup. Or maybe I just don't like sweet for breakfast. I'm OK with syrup as a ham glaze.



I'm the opposite. I love maple syrup on breakfast pancakes, but I loathe sweet ham glaze.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 14, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I'm the opposite. I love maple syrup on breakfast pancakes, but I loathe sweet ham glaze.


 +1


----------



## Timothy (Nov 14, 2011)

GrillingFool said:


> One of my dogs thinks canned food shouldn't be paired with dry dog food.


 
My cat is like that! One day, I added one of those tiny cans of wet cat food with "gravy" to his dry food thinking "He'll think this is a treat", well, the little so-n-so turned his little grey nose up at it and walked away without even trying it. Is that weird or what?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 14, 2011)

Timothy said:


> My cat is like that! One day, I added one of those tiny cans of wet cat food with "gravy" to his dry food thinking "He'll think this is a treat", well, the little so-n-so turned his little grey nose up at it and walked away without even trying it. Is that weird or what?



He's a cat. He's weird. What else is new?


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 14, 2011)

All the animal talk, thought this was funny


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 14, 2011)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> All the animal talk, thought this was funny



Too cute!


----------



## chopper (Nov 14, 2011)

Popcorn flavored jelly belly jelly beans. Yuk!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 14, 2011)

chopper said:
			
		

> Popcorn flavored jelly belly jelly beans. Yuk!



They aren't bad, Chopper.  The nasty ones are the Harry Potter Bertie Bott's, like sausage, ketchup, ear wax (!) , etc.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Turkey with Mustard or Cheese
Turkey tasting like citrus, garlic and honey.View attachment 12409

Turkey should taste like TURKEY!!


----------



## chopper (Nov 14, 2011)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> They aren't bad, Chopper.  The nasty ones are the Harry Potter Bertie Bott's, like sausage, ketchup, ear wax (!) , etc.



Well...I'm not going there!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 14, 2011)

taxlady said:


> He's a cat. He's weird. What else is new?
> 
> 
> 
> neither of mine will eat the stuff, lick up the gravy that's it.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 14, 2011)

babetoo said:


> taxlady said:
> 
> 
> > He's a cat. He's weird. What else is new?
> ...


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Alix said:


> Oooo! Its nice to see I'm not alone in some of my dislikes.
> 
> Pineapple on pizza
> Sweet with savory is usually not good with me.
> ...



Apple and Pork are paired because Apples are fall fruit and Pork is (was) killed in the fall, at least here in the USA.
Pig slaughter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Scroll down to Traditional autumn activity.


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 16, 2011)

chopper said:


> Popcorn flavored jelly belly jelly beans. Yuk!


 

I agree, I bit into one once and it made me sick, literally. I don't even buy those gourmet jelly beans anymore. You can't hardly tell the odd ones from the good ones, the coloring is so close...



Fruit and cream. They don't belong together!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> ...Fruit and cream. They don't belong together!





So, no strawberry shortcake?


----------



## msmofet (Nov 16, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> So, no strawberry shortcake?


  NO I love strawberry shortcake!!


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 16, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> So, no strawberry shortcake?


 

I've never really liked strawberry shortcake.


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> Apple and Pork are paired because Apples are fall fruit and Pork is (was) killed in the fall, at least here in the USA.
> Pig slaughter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Scroll down to Traditional autumn activity.



I didn't mean that I didn't know the origin, what I meant was that it just makes no sense to me to eat fruit and meat together. Sorry PattY. Thanks for the history thing though, I like all that trivia stuff.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 16, 2011)

Alix said:


> I didn't mean that I didn't know the origin, what I meant was that it just makes no sense to me to eat fruit and meat together. Sorry PattY. Thanks for the history thing though, I like all that trivia stuff.


I used to think fruit and meat together sounded horrible, but then I remembered that we were raised eating pork roast with applesauce. Some combinations sound strange to me, but I love to take a bite of pork roast along with applesauce. A friend made a pork, apple, and onion dish once that was really good. I also love to take a bite of cranberry sauce with a bite of turkey. Try a little applesauce with pork roast sometime. You might be surprised!


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Alix said:


> I didn't mean that I didn't know the origin, what I meant was that it just makes no sense to me to eat fruit and meat together. Sorry PattY. Thanks for the history thing though, I like all that trivia stuff.



I just provided that because a lot of people do not make the connection with seasonal food and meals. I had this conversation with a few people before and I was really shocked  that they had no clue. I personally don't eat the fruit and meat together, just in the same meal. IE Fried Apples and Pork Chops on the same plate not on each other!


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry Barbara, fruit and meat together is a no go in my world. I have tried many different combos. I'm open and willing to try most things. I just don't like fruit and meat together. Now if we are talking roast pork and then apple pie for dessert, I'm ALL IN!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2011)

barbecue on spaghetti.
barbecue on pizza.
no and HAIL no.

and yet both are very popular in Memphis, where I first encountered such a mess.


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 17, 2011)

Pineapple and pizza

Who ever thought that up?


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 17, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> Pineapple and pizza
> 
> Who ever thought that up?



As a former Oahu local, I can assure you it was NOT that Hawaiians, lol


----------



## Selkie (Nov 18, 2011)

Fried Chicken and Waffles, another Memphis (southern) misstep.

Cheese and shrimp - _*yuck, yuck and double yuck!!!*_


----------



## Timothy (Nov 18, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Fried Chicken and Waffles, another Memphis (southern) misstep.
> 
> Cheese and shrimp - _*yuck, yuck and double yuck!!!*_


 
I have never seen Fried Chicken and Waffles in the same sentence before, much less on the same plate! Ewwwwwwww!!!!

I've also never seen shrimp and cheese. Yuck is right!

Milk and seafood!


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Milk and seafood!




That reminds me, my oldest granddaughter used to drink Orange Juice with Pizza.View attachment 12422


----------



## taxlady (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's one that sounded really gross to me, but it turned out to taste fabulous: deep fried Camembert with strawberry jam on toast.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 20, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> Pineapple and pizza
> 
> Who ever thought that up?



I have always said (maybe this should go in the sayings thread also?), "If God wanted pineapple on pizza, he would have put Italy in the South Pacific!"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 20, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Fried Chicken and Waffles, another Memphis (southern) misstep.



I love chicken and waffles, but I make it different than I have seen it in restaurants. I put a fresh made waffle on a plate (I DO NOT put sugar in my waffle batter, so it is savory!), place a fried chicken cutlet on the waffle, pour chicken gravy over the top, and serve it with mashed potatoes and vegetable of choice.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 20, 2011)

My DD just gave me one (she did this at dinner last night)

Mustard on tuna salad


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 20, 2011)

Alix said:


> Sorry Barbara, fruit and meat together is a no go in my world. I have tried many different combos. I'm open and willing to try most things. I just don't like fruit and meat together. Now if we are talking roast pork and then apple pie for dessert, I'm ALL IN!



How about a nice ham steak with pineapple rings? Melon balls wrapped in thinly sliced prosciutto?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 20, 2011)

taxlady said:


> He's a cat. He's weird. What else is new?



I can't even mix dry foods with my cats. I mixed Purina cat chow and Science Diet once, and when I came back I had a half bowl of Science diet pellets.


----------



## Alix (Nov 20, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> How about a nice ham steak with pineapple rings? Melon balls wrapped in thinly sliced prosciutto?



No and no. Sorry, there is not a fruit/meat combo that works in my world. I know other folks love it, but it just is wrong for me. I keep tasting...but haven't found one that works. Last time I tried the melon/proscuitto thing all I kept thinking was, "What a waste of good proscuitto!" I peeled it off and ate each one separately.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 20, 2011)

Alix said:


> Ricotta is just cottage cheese with a fancy name IMO. I use mozza and bechamel, sometimes a little provolone makes it in there too.



Actually, cottage cheese is what is left over AFTER you make the ricotta.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 20, 2011)

buckytom said:


> what about grated cheese on linguini alla vongole, sir loin?
> 
> that's about the only fish dish that i add cheese.





jennyema said:


> I love me my Lobster Mac and Cheese!



The flavour of cheese, any cheese, is too overpowering. It totally destroys the delicate flavour of the seafood.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Actually, cottage cheese is what is left over AFTER you make the ricotta.




I disagree.  Ricotta is what's left after you make other cheeses (e.g. parm.)  and is not considered a cheese.  On the other hand, cottage cheese is a fresh cheese.


----------



## Alix (Nov 20, 2011)

Doesn't matter. Either way ricotta and cottage cheese are on my "do not eat" list.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 20, 2011)

Alix said:


> Doesn't matter. Either way ricotta and cottage cheese are on my "do not eat" list.


 
I only eat ricotta and cottage cheese in very specific dishes and in very specific ways.

A bowl of piping hot, strongly seasoned chili wih a couple of heaping tablespoons of cottage cheese in it is awesome!

The same thing with Ricotta and almost any vey spicy curry dish.

Yum City!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 20, 2011)

LOL.... I love ham (or Canadian bacon) with pinapple on pizza.  And, the only way I would have shrimp with cheese is in an alfredo pasta dish.  I would also include mushrooms and broccoli.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 20, 2011)

msmofet said:


> My DD just gave me one (she did this at dinner last night)
> 
> Mustard on tuna salad


 
I always put a bit of mustard in my tuna, egg, potato, chicken and mac salads (if they're made with mayo).


----------



## msmofet (Nov 20, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:


> I always put a bit of mustard in my tuna, egg, potato, chicken and mac salads (if they're made with mayo).


 I put dry yellow Coleman's in those. DD put brown spicy Gulden's on her tuna.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 20, 2011)

msmofet said:


> My DD just gave me one (she did this at dinner last night)
> 
> Mustard on tuna salad



I like mustard but ON tuna salad doesn't sound good, however I do put a small amount in the dressing.  When I was in the fifth grade I had lunch at a friends house who had a German mother. I really liked the Tuna Salad. This is how she told me it was made. I still make it this way today.
Tuna
Chopped Celery
Lemon juice
Mustard 
Miracle Whip

Sprinkle a little lemon juice on the tuna, break up with a fork. Add Celery. Miracle Whip to taste. Before mixing add a bit of mustard about the size of a dime. Mix well.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Alix said:


> No and no. Sorry, there is not a fruit/meat combo that works in my world. I know other folks love it, but it just is wrong for me. I keep tasting...but haven't found one that works. Last time I tried the melon/proscuitto thing all I kept thinking was, "What a waste of good proscuitto!" I peeled it off and ate each one separately.



Oh, I did forget my exception. I like Sweet and Sour Pork/Chicken.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 20, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> I like mustard but ON tuna salad doesn't sound good, however I do put a small amount in the dressing. When I was in the fifth grade I had lunch at a friends house who had a German mother. I really liked the Tuna Salad. This is how she told me it was made. I still make it this way today.
> Tuna
> Chopped Celery
> Lemon juice
> ...


 Yeah she used an iceberg lettuce leaf to put tunna salad in it then topped with mustard, rolled it up then was dipping in more mustard. YUCK



PattY1 said:


> Oh, I did forget my exception. I like Sweet and Sour Pork/Chicken.


 I make a pretty good  Sweet and Sour Pork/Chicken


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 20, 2011)

How about a couple more.... but, they are combos I enjoy

I love to dip potato chips in ketchup

I also love to take big dill pickles and dip them into a ketchup/yellow mustard mixture


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 22, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:


> How about a couple more.... but, they are combos I enjoy
> 
> I love to dip potato chips in ketchup
> 
> I also love to take big dill pickles and dip them into a ketchup/yellow mustard mixture


 

My husband does that. But of coarse he ruins most foods with ketchup..




I don't care for ketchup on hotdogs. I hate to even see somebody do that.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 22, 2011)

Ketchup ON over easy eggs <<BRRRRRRRRRRRRR>>

I can't even look at runny yolks with ketchup


----------



## Timothy (Nov 22, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Ketchup ON over easy eggs <<BRRRRRRRRRRRRR>>
> 
> I can't even look at runny yolks with ketchup


 
Well msmofet, that's the first time you and I have split views on food. When I eat over-medium eggs on toast, I love to pop the yolks and spread them all over the toast with ketchup on them.

Put about a half pouund of spicy sausage on the side and I'm in Pig Heaven!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 22, 2011)

msmofet said:
			
		

> Ketchup ON over easy eggs <<BRRRRRRRRRRRRR>>
> 
> I can't even look at runny yolks with ketchup



The runny eggs and ketchup provide the perfect dipping vehicle for the toast (with butter and strawberry jam).  And a big rasher of bacon.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 22, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> The runny eggs and ketchup provide the perfect dipping vehicle for the toast (with butter and strawberry jam). And a big rasher of bacon.


 I *LOVE* to dip toast, sausage, fried potatoes in egg yolks. BUT ketchup in the yolks makes it look like a crime scene to me. I don't mind ketchup near scrambled eggs so much. Keep the ketchup on the other side of my plate by the potatoes or corned beef hash. Sorry


----------



## pacanis (Nov 22, 2011)

It's breakfast... it's all good


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 22, 2011)

msmofet said:
			
		

> I LOVE to dip toast, sausage, fried potatoes in egg yolks. BUT ketchup in the yolks makes it look like a crime scene to me. I don't mind ketchup near scrambled eggs so much. Keep the ketchup on the other side of my plate by the potatoes or corned beef hash. Sorry



  Crime scene... I won't think of eggs the same again!

CSI:Breakfast.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 22, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Crime scene... I won't think of eggs the same again!
> 
> CSI:Breakfast.


 
LOL I was going to say send in the CSI's!! You read my mind.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 22, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Crime scene... I won't think of eggs the same again!
> 
> CSI:Breakfast.


 
I'm old school. I'd prefer my breakfast Quincy, M.E.'ed


----------



## msmofet (Nov 22, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I'm old school. I'd prefer my breakfast Quincy, M.E.'ed


I LOVED Quincy but they don't show those reruns anywhere any more  And I miss Gil Grisom!!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 22, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I LOVED Quincy but they don't show those reruns anywhere any more  And I miss Gil Grisom!!


 
Yeah, one of the original, give me a dead body I'll solve your crime guys.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 22, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> I'm old school. I'd prefer my breakfast Quincy, M.E.'ed



I was going to add "bah bum", but then realized that would make it Law and Order Breakfast....

Loved Quincy!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 22, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I was going to add "bah bum", but then realized that would make it Law and Order Breakfast....
> 
> Loved Quincy!


 
I am oftentimes eating breakfast Sunday mornings watching that show. I never caught it when it was fresh.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 22, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> I am oftentimes eating breakfast Sunday mornings watching that show. I never caught it when it was fresh.



Yeah, you were just a toddler back then.  Kids these days.

Loved Columbo and Kojack too.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 22, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Yeah, *you were just a toddler back then.* Kids these days.
> 
> Loved Columbo and Kojack too.


 
OK....


----------



## buckytom (Nov 22, 2011)

what about reanimating breakfast? send in kolchak, the night stalker!!!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 22, 2011)

The Night Stalker ruled. Way ahead of it's time.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 22, 2011)

buckytom said:


> what about reanimating breakfast? send in kolchak, the night stalker!!!


 


pacanis said:


> The Night Stalker ruled. Way ahead of it's time.


I have the complete series on DVD!! PLUS the 2 movies - Night Stalker and Night Strangler!!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 22, 2011)

That's pretty nifty, MSM. I wouldn't have thought that series was transferred to DVD.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 22, 2011)

Nightstalker rocked!  Nice to know it's on DVD!  Kolchak!


----------



## msmofet (Nov 22, 2011)

pacanis said:


> That's pretty nifty, MSM. I wouldn't have thought that series was transferred to DVD.


Amazon.com: Kolchak - The Night Stalker: Darrin McGavin, Scatman Crothers, James Gregory, Phil Silvers, Eric Braeden, Tom Skerritt, Allen Baron: Movies & TV

*Special Features*


All 20 original episodes on three double sided discs


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 22, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I *LOVE* to dip toast, sausage, fried potatoes in egg yolks. BUT ketchup in the yolks makes it look like a crime scene to me. I don't mind ketchup near scrambled eggs so much. Keep the ketchup on the other side of my plate by the potatoes or corned beef hash. Sorry



Thanks for the belly laugh, MsM.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 22, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I *LOVE* ...BUT ketchup in the yolks makes it look like a crime scene...



A whole new meaning to O.J. with breakfast.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 22, 2011)

If the yolks fit, you must acquit...


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 22, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> If the yolks fit, you must acquit...



LOL!


----------



## Timothy (Nov 22, 2011)

Eggs Nicole


----------

